# Avatars of War: Dwarf Army Fundraising Campaign



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Most of us are familiar with Avatars of War and their quality sculpts now. I thought I'd post about this interesting fundraising campaign that they have just started on Indiegogo.










> *Introduction*
> 
> With our upcoming wargame, Warthrone, round the corner, Avatars of War has switched from doing only heroes, to developing full fantasy armies.
> 
> ...


So as a small company they want to create a full army for Dwarves and due to lack of funds they cannot afford to complete the whole project. So they are looking for contributions towards the funding of this project from we customers. 

Fear not though, they aren't just asking us to give them money, there are perks to contributing certain amounts (effectively making any money you donate to the campaign an investment, and a safe one seeing as even if they don't raise the $56,250 they need they will still be making several new units and you will still be entitled to the rewards promised):

*$25 - 10 strong Dwarf warband*
Any combination of regiment boxes making up to 10 miniatures (war machines count as five miniatures) with a signed print of each box cover art. Add $5 for shipping. 

*$45 - 20 strong Dwarf warband*
Any combination of regiment boxes making up to 20 miniatures (war machines count as five miniatures) with a signed print of each box cover art. Add $10 for shipping. 

*$95 - 50 strong Dwarf army*
Any combination of regiment boxes making up to 50 miniatures (war machines count as five miniatures) with a signed print of each box cover art. Add $15 for shipping. 

*$190 - 100 strong Dwarf army*
Any combination of regiment boxes making up to 100 miniatures (war machines count as five miniatures) with a signed print of each box cover art. Add $15 for shipping. 

*$200 - Painted Dwarf Hero*
One Dwarf hero/commander painted by AoW’s painter (super quality level). Worldwide shipping included. 

*$450 - Dwarf Hero master sculpt*
Special for collectors! Chose one of the hero's master sculpts and get it for your collection together with a dedicated postcard by the sculptor! As the number of master sculpts is limited, they will be chosen by backing order. 

*$600 - Painted 20 strong Dwarf force*
Any combination of regiment boxes making up to 20 miniatures (war machines count as five miniatures) painted by AoW’s painter (top quality level). Worldwide shipping included. 

*$1,500 - Your own Dwarf Hero*
Any combination of regiment boxes making up to 100 miniatures OR Any combination of regiment boxes making up to 40 miniatures painted by AoW’s painter (top quality level) Plus send us a design of a Dwarf character and we’ll make it into a miniature, with your name credited as designer on the packaging.You'll get the sculpted master model as well! Worldwide shipping included. 

*$2,000 - AoW tournament tour*
Chose up to three persons to accompany you and spend up to three days in the AoW company flat in Barcelona and visit daily AoW HQ to play a Warthrone tournament with our staff in our scenery packed 10x5 feet gaming table! While not in AoW HQ you'll have a great time as well, the AoW company flat is situated in the center of Barcelona, and has a great gaming room! You'll have to carry with travel expenses to Barcelona and back though! Also, once here, buy the AoW products you'd like at 20% off! 

*$3,000 - AoW army rules tour*
Chose up to three persons to accompany you and spend up to five days in the AoW company flat in Barcelona and visit daily AoW HQ to help in the development of the Warthrone army rules being developed at the time. While not in AoW HQ you'll have a great time as well, the AoW company flat is situated in the center of Barcelona, and has a great gaming room! You'll have to carry with travel expenses to Barcelona and back though! Also, once here, buy the AoW products you'd like at 20% off! 

*$4,000 - AoW painting tour*
Chose up to three persons to accompany you and spend up to five days in the AoW company flat in Barcelona and visit daily AoW HQ to get an intensive sculpting course by AoW in-house painter. While not in AoW HQ you'll have a great time as well, the AoW company flat is situated in the center of Barcelona, and has a great gaming room! You'll have to carry with travel expenses to Barcelona and back though! Also, once here, buy the AoW products you'd like at 20% off! 

*$5,000 - AoW sculpting tour*
Chose up to three persons to accompany you and spend up to five days in the AoW company flat in Barcelona and visit daily AoW HQ to get an intensive sculpting course with one of our in-house sculptors. While not in AoW HQ you'll have a great time as well, the AoW company flat is situated in the center of Barcelona, and has a great gaming room! You'll have to carry with travel expenses to Barcelona and back though! Also, once here, buy the AoW products you'd like at 20% off!​
So what do you think of this project? I think it's an interesting endeavor and truly wish them the best of luck with it as I love their current Dwarf range and would be more than happy to see more products added to it.

You can read everything here - http://www.indiegogo.com/aow-dwarfs


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I like how they have posted EXACTLY what will be made at EVERY price point. Gives potential backers a clear cut idea of what's going to be done.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

may chuck some coin at this, im a big fan of there work and out of the companies asking for aid for these ventures i think these guys are the most deserving,some of the kick starters i have seen are ok ish but they are often trying to rethink a niche far too hard, avatars of war however, great models that fit right into GW range without risking a court case or being of questionable quality and well priced too.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

This is actually pretty awesome, it would be tempting to see a Boc Dwarf character haha


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Boc said:


> This is actually pretty awesome, it would be tempting to see a Boc Dwarf character haha


A dwarf in a mankini? uke:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> A dwarf in a mankini? uke:


Well... I mean he'd have an axe too...


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I like how they have posted EXACTLY what will be made at EVERY price point. Gives potential backers a clear cut idea of what's going to be done.


I like that too, especially the fact that they have posted the concept art for every product they plan on making giving you an even clearer idea of what to expect from them.



bitsandkits said:


> may chuck some coin at this, im a big fan of there work and out of the companies asking for aid for these ventures i think these guys are the most deserving,some of the kick starters i have seen are ok ish but they are often trying to rethink a niche far too hard, avatars of war however, great models that fit right into GW range without risking a court case or being of questionable quality and well priced too.


I completely agree. I expect I'll be throwing a bit of cash their way too, I've been a huge fan of the company from the off and have helped them in the past with the development of their first game and am eagerly awaiting the release of Warthrone. I would love for them to really take off further in the world of miniature wargaming because as you say, the quality of their products is so high.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Interesting, I have their berzerkers and they are great, I bought them to replace the Mantic ones which look like kids with axes. I am eager to see what their range will look like if it gets the funding.
I note that Mantic are raising funds on kickstarters to expand their range as well.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> Interesting, I have their berzerkers and they are great, I bought them to replace the Mantic ones which look like kids with axes. I am eager to see what their range will look like if it gets the funding.
> I note that Mantic are raising funds on kickstarters to expand their range as well.


Agreed the AoW ones are perhaps THE best dwarves I've seen. 

I've pledged for the mantic one so I can get myself some werewolves :crazy:

For those interested, I posted somehting in the mantic thread in WMM.

I wish I had the spare money to pledge for this becuase if I were ever to start a Dwarf army, it's be an AoW one!


----------



## Tor_Gaming (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm tempted to pledge for the $190 mark for the 100 minis. 

AoW do the best traditional fantasy dwarves on the market IMO. Would love to have a army full of the bearded buggers! :biggrin:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Fuck Dwarves.

Elves please.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

What's this warcast resin/plastic like then?

This does sound like a good idea for them to fund a project by essentially encouraging pre-orders.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

im tempted, i like dwarves, but I prefer taller barbarians, to short stocky dwarves.

If I were to want any of their offers, it would end up being the custom commander built.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

misfratz said:


> What's this warcast resin/plastic like then?
> 
> This does sound like a good idea for them to fund a project by essentially encouraging pre-orders.


I've yet to actually purchase any of their WarCast products but I've heard nothing but positive things from others.

There are a couple of links to reviews of the product in their updates section if you're interested - http://www.indiegogo.com/aow-dwarfs?c=activity


----------

